# Symbol ppt8800



## pvalls (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi, I have 2 symbols PPT8800 Pocket PC, this equipment don't charge the battery with its power supply. I trying different power supply compatible to this equipment but it dont charge. If I put the battery in the battery charger that it sold separate, this equipment charge the battery perfect. But when I try to recharge again in the the pda the battery dont charge. I test the power supply with a meter and it is ok, I also replace the internal battery to find out if that the problems, but do the same . DONT CHARGE.
Any help will be appreciate.

Thanks and sorry for my English

[email protected]


----------

